# Neapolitan: e fernèscela co’ sto strummolo, a mammà!



## jjjmindless

Hello again everyone
Translating a book, found some phrases in dialetto napoletano. Most are understandable from context, some by dictionary, but one cracks me up:
"e fernèscela co’ sto strummolo, a mammà!"
It's clear that "strummolo" is a spinning top and mammà is (obviously) mom
"Sto" could be "questo" - this.
Any suggestions about the other and the whole phrase?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Necsus

Ciao. "E finiscila/smettila con questa trottola, mamma!"


----------



## jjjmindless

Necsus said:


> Ciao. "E finiscila/smettila con questa trottola, mamma!"



Grazie mille. Non sicuro di "a mammà"="mamma", perche mi sembra lo dice mamma stessa.


----------



## Necsus

Sì,  hai ragione, ma non hai messo il contesto. Non è "mamma", ma "a mamma", che sta per "fallo per mamma".


----------



## jjjmindless

Fa senso, grazie


----------



## Olaszinhok

jjjmindless said:


> Fa senso, grazie


Ha senso! Not _fa…_  In Italian _Far senso _means to disgust, to repulse, to make someone sick.


----------



## jjjmindless

Olaszinhok said:


> Ha senso! Not _fa…_



Certo!  Scusi, Italiano non è mia lingua prima, anche non è seconda... Confondo sempre articoli e verbi modali.


----------



## 𒈠𒀭𒅖𒌅𒋢

Olaszinhok said:


> Ha senso! Not _fa…_  In Italian _Far senso _means to disgust, to repulse, to make someone sick.



My Italian has gotten rusty, but I think _avere senso_ is always used in the negative. I've heard _Non ha senso_ (It doesn't make sense) but not _Ha senso_.


----------



## Olaszinhok

𒈠𒀭𒅖𒌅𒋢 said:


> My Italian has gotten rusty, but I think _avere senso_ is always used in the negative. I've heard _Non ha senso_ (It doesn't make sense) but not _Ha senso_.


It is also used in positive sentences:
_ciò che dici ha senso_. Here is  another example from a well-known Italian newspaper:
Perché ha senso investire in Italia (e viverci): ecco le ragioni per essere ottimisti


----------

